# Great deal for Logging Railroaders



## ddevoto (Jan 22, 2008)

I found a great deal at 3000 Toys on line. It's an international TD-24 Dozer with a Kerry Archbar in 1/25 scale. Priced at $39.75 down from $119.00, it's all metal with great detail. When I received it I was surprised by the size. It seems closer to 1:20.3. Here's a link; http://www.3000toys.com/catalog/item_detail.aspx?itemfind=SPEC-CASTZJD-1532.









The Photo shows the Dozer on a 1:20.3 flat car. Next step is to weather it.


----------



## hawkeye2 (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for the link, that place is a candy store for die cast fans. Great deal on the dozer & arch too.


----------



## GeorgeMMR (Jan 19, 2008)

Many thanks! I had considered one ot these at the initial price, but could not justify the cost. Well, now one of these is under way to my home. I appreciate the "heads up." I model in 1:20, and like my crawlers to be a bit on the smaller side, which they automatically are if 1:25 scale.
George


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By ddevoto on 25 May 2010 10:39 PM 
I found a great deal at 3000 Toys on line. It's an international TD-24 Dozer with a Kerry Archbar in 1/25 scale. Priced at $39.75 down from $119.00, it's all metal with great detail. When I received it I was surprised by the size. It seems closer to 1:20.3. Here's a link; http://www.3000toys.com/catalog/item_detail.aspx?itemfind=SPEC-CASTZJD-1532.









The Photo shows the Dozer on a 1:20.3 flat car. Next step is to weather it.


That link doesn't seem to work??????????????????? REgal


----------



## ddevoto (Jan 22, 2008)

Just go to WWW.3000toys.com scroll down the opening page and you will see it.


----------



## ddevoto (Jan 22, 2008)

I will re-post the Dozer on flatcar photo to enlarge it. Hope it works, new to uploading photos to the MLS site.


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Just what I have been looking for. I ordered one 

Paul


----------



## lincoln pin (Feb 24, 2009)

for a good link, lose the period at the end: 
http://www.3000toys.com/catalog/item_detail.aspx?itemfind=SPEC-CASTZJD-1532


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

OOOOOOOO.....Need to order one before they're gone, THANKS!!!! 

Chris


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I just ordered one. Great load for my narrow gauge flats.


----------



## ORD23 (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanx for the link, I too just ordered one!! 

Ed


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting this!







Been *drooling *







over one of these for a while but couldn't quite justify the original price







. Ordered one as soon as I saw this!







*Tom*


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

*UPS dropped mine off yesterday. *







*Definitely goes nicely *







with 1:20.3 rolling stock!


















...Just about a *perfect fit *







on a Accucraft flat car!



















I used single-stranded copper telephone wire (with black insulation) to simulate twisted "wire rope" to hold both the tractor & arch down to the flat car, looping the "wire rope" through the stake pockets. (This holds well enough that if I lift the 'dozer, the flat car comes with it!)







I may also eventually add wood "chocks" in front of & behind the treads....




















A couple more shots for size reference; the box car coupled immediately behind the flat is one of the newer Bachmann "Spectrum" 1"20.3 finescale cars...



















This 'dozer & logging arch makes an otherwise *boring *







flat car into a *real eye-catcher. *


















I don't know if *3000toys *still has these on sale, but if they do, an *excellent catch! *
















*Tom*


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine arrived about three days ago. It's a great model. Unfortunately....they've jacked the price up to $119 now. Sure was nice while they had the reduced price. I've been following these tractors for two years....and I wouldn't bite when they were over $100. But...these do make a great flat car load. In my case...I'm going to back date the tractor to the 1930s by changing the roll over cage....someday.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

The UPS truck dropped mine off yesterday. It looks great on my AMS flat car! I'll post a picture tomorrow. I can't believe they raised the price back up to $119.95. Glad I got it at $39.95!


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

They raised it back up because we all ordered one and the demand seemed really great....Dammit How that Works!!!


----------



## ddevoto (Jan 22, 2008)

Looks like everybody that wanted one got the good price! I checked Diecast Direct and they have it for $59.00. If ya do enough hunting on Google you may find a bargain. Great photos Tom, every angle! Now we all have to build the West Side heavy equipment Loading car, as seen on, page 68 of the Narrow Gauge and Short Line Gazette May/June 2010.


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

looks nice, new and shiny. Has anyone "dirtied" one yet?
.


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

I weathered mine using the simulated stone finish spray cans from American Accents. The have a nice chunky, multihued effect that looks like mud. Just make sure you let it dry indoors for 1-2 weeks before putting it outside - rain and moisture will wash away the paint before it is really cured.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris, 

Any photos of your weathering job using the simulated stone finish spray? I'm interested to see how it looks-need to get rid of the shiny paint job on MY tractor.


----------



## ORD23 (Jan 2, 2010)

Chris, can you tell me a little bit about the American Accents paint and who sells them............thanks. 

Ed


----------



## ddevoto (Jan 22, 2008)

I too would like to see photos, American Accents is sold at Home Depot in a large spray can. Not a spray that can be applied as delicately as with an air brush. Want to see more. I'm still working on the best method to weather my tractor and interested in how others might do it.


Dan


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are a couple ideas.....by Chris and Mac.....









*http://4largescale.com/chris/c11.htm*








*http://4largescale.com/macs/M35.htm*


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

In case anyone is interested.. they are showing up on teh site for 37.50 again.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I just brought of couple of them....Thanks


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

I got one also on Monday holiday, then they popped up to $119 again- thanks from me also for the heads up

Jerry


----------



## jparis153d (Feb 14, 2010)

As of 24 JUL 2010, the prices are back down, $43.50 each at 3000toys.com


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for the low-price alert. I missed it the first time around, but didn't pass it up this time! Interesting way to run a business . . .


----------



## jparis153d (Feb 14, 2010)

Not a problem. My wife was so excited when the first one arrived, I've contemplated ordering a second one. 

Jim


----------



## MikeK (Jan 3, 2008)

This dozer and arch are also available from Amazon.com at $45.00 with *free* shipping.


----------



## gsawdy (Mar 9, 2009)

Several things: 
First, these are back on sale for $45 this time. 
Second, can the blade be lowered and the Kerry arch be broken down? I'm pretty sure as a flat car load the blade would be down and the A-frame of the arch would be laid flat 
Third , here is a link to many photos of an old dozer for your weathering purposes. 
http://public.fotki.com/DaveInTheHat/pictures_along_the_way/old-cars-and-a-bulldozer/100-4774.html 

George


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

The blade can definitely be lowered - there is a crank (included) to turn the blade cable winch. 
I don't think the arch frame can be lowered (mine's at home and I'm at work), at least not without modifications to the connection to the arch. I hadn't even thought of that, so I didn't look at mine closely in that area. I'll try to remember to check it out this weekend.


----------



## ORD23 (Jan 2, 2010)

The arch frame hoist can be lowered. There is a square type female adaptor (about the size of of the front crank), that lowers/raises the hoist. I used a small phillips screwdriver to lower mine and after placing the hook on the bottom of the A-frame, raised it back up. The mechanism makes a racheting sound as you turn the drum. BTW, I threw my box out without looking through it for tools (crank handle etc.), so that is why I used the screwdriver. Had to lower the front blade with a socket, next time I think I'll do a thorough search of boxes before I toss them! 

Ed


----------



## gsawdy (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks guys. 
Good to hear the hook and blade can be lowered. It looked to me in the photos on the first page that there are pins/screws/? in the bottom of each leg of the A frame which if removed would allow the legs to be folded forward and the boom dropped for shipping or transport. That would extend the boom further rearward and may be a problem on a flat car--donno. 
I'm waiting to see if the price drops into the mid thirtys---I know Cheap! Cheap! LOL 

George


----------



## Ross (Jul 19, 2009)

I ordered from 3000 toys over a week ago..got an acknowledgement of the order, but cannot get a reply as to whether the order has been shipped.
Requested twice. I ask because the following appears on the web page.

We are committed to providing a top-notch selection of quality die cast products through a state of the art website while providing old fashioned customer service. 
We appreciate every order we receive.


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

I did not get any shipping info from 3000 toys when I ordered, either. I finally called them on the same day it happened to arrive on my doorstep. I thought it strange that an internet-based company didn't have that aspect automated.


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

Posted By ORD23 on 05 Nov 2010 11:01 PM 
The arch frame hoist can be lowered. There is a square type female adaptor (about the size of of the front crank), that lowers/raises the hoist. I used a small phillips screwdriver to lower mine and after placing the hook on the bottom of the A-frame, raised it back up. The mechanism makes a racheting sound as you turn the drum. BTW, I threw my box out without looking through it for tools (crank handle etc.), so that is why I used the screwdriver. Had to lower the front blade with a socket, next time I think I'll do a thorough search of boxes before I toss them! 

Ed 
I think there may be some confusion here. George was asking if the arch frame itself can be lowered, not the hoist hook. I believe you are describing raising and lowering the hook, not the frame, since you mention turning the drum to do so.
I still need to check mine at home.


----------



## Ross (Jul 19, 2009)

Ref my post 3000 Toys. Got an answer...goods on the way later this week. 
Guess they must read the forum (or someone rang 'em and told 'em about the post!!) 
Anyway...all's well that ends well.


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

The arch frame on the model _cannot _be lowered - it is riveted together at the joints. It wouldn't be hard to drill out the rivets to let the A-frame swing so that the arch could come down. I'm guessing that should be done to the joints at the bottom of the A-frame, which could then swing forward and rest on the lower frame. Any pictures out there of one of these in transport mode?


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

If ya didn't snap these up, well they seem to be all gone now from 3000' ! Not in the 1/25th area nor via the earlier link. 

doug c


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

Not on amazon anymore, either. Glad I got one when I did! Even my wife thought it was neat (or pretended she did), so it was a double winner. Now, to keep it in new, freshly-delivered condition, or put it to work . . .?


----------



## Cyborg1 (Jun 16, 2009)

Just a heads-up for anyone still wanting the TD-24 with Karry Arch. 3000toys.com has them listed for $24.95 now thru Monday, Nov.29!


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I just ordered one at 24.95 along with a couple of trucks.

John


----------



## Cyborg1 (Jun 16, 2009)

You'll like it John. It's a really nice piece; especially for that price! 

Joe


----------



## ddevoto (Jan 22, 2008)

Well I started this thread in May of 2010 a year ago. In finally got around to weathering the TD-24. Here are some photos before and after and a link to Picasa for all the photos. 
https://picasaweb.google.com/113969103687030893632/Log...eathering#









This is the original post






































Now it's "Work'in on The Railroad"

Had a lot of fun turning into a working tractor.

Dan


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Now that looks GOOD, great job on the weathering


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Please explain how you weathered the track. Looks great.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Dan, 
Real nice job....If I could only be so good. Maybe you could share with us the details on how to. 

Mike, 
Guess some have the talent and those of us who don't.....wonder how could I do this?????


----------



## ddevoto (Jan 22, 2008)

Mike, Mark,
I used 5 items to weather the TD-24. 3M Scotch-Brite maroon pads to give the paint an oxidized look, 150 sandpaper for the scratched thru to metal look, a rat tail file for more distressing, flat black, and Rust-Oleum primer #7769 "rusty metal primer" 8oz. container. Once I have distressed the dozer mechanically I then use the paints mixed together, in different amounts, to "glaze" the surface of the dozer using a very dry brush. Put paint on the brush and rub it off to the desired look. By putting paint on with a dry brush you can control the amount of weathering by building up. The tracks had a lot of muddy looking paint applied, then when dry was remove mechanically with maroon pads to give a worn effect. The Rust-Oleum is very close to what rust really looks like. You can vary the look by changing the amount of each color as you mix it. None of the "model paint" rust colors seem real to me. thanks for the comments. 

Dan


----------

